# ***RBO March 27***



## passthru24 (Mar 21, 2011)

RBO will be holding another 3-D shoot this coming Sun. and we hope everyone can come out and join in on the fun. Our times will change to 9am to 3pm, also we will be having a Senior Class with payback 50%. Look forward to seeing everyone....


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 21, 2011)

We will be there !! We always look foward to coming to RBO .


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 21, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> RBO will be holding another 3-D shoot this coming Sun. and we hope everyone can come out and join in on the fun. Our times will change to 9am to 3pm, also we will be having a Senior Class with payback 50%. Look forward to seeing everyone....



you making this class for you


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> We will be there !! We always look foward to coming to RBO .



You don't have to kiss up to them.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2011)

OK I'm going to say it. 

So now you got a old geezer class for you.

What about a short mans class?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope to be there if the creek doesn't rise.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 21, 2011)

hound dog said:


> I hope to be there if the creek doesn't rise.



You better hope it don't rise to far  And No their will be No class for short ones,,,


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 22, 2011)

If all goes as planed I'm going to make it in the afternoon.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 22, 2011)

Getting closer, can't wait to see eveyone again this weekend.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 22, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> Getting closer, can't wait to see eveyone again this weekend.



Who asked you.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 22, 2011)

The last one was a blast so I am looking forward to what you have in store for us this time.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 23, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Who asked you.



WHo pulled your string!!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 23, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> WHo pulled your string!!



That's a chain get it right.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 23, 2011)

Just have to ask though ... Is it going to be on the power line again ... That is just not cut out for Fat Folks !!


----------



## hound dog (Mar 23, 2011)

elsberryshooter said:


> Just have to ask though ... Is it going to be on the power line again ... That is just not cut out for Fat Folks !!



If it is just take his 4 wheeler.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 23, 2011)

hound dog said:


> That's a chain get it right.



I think we know now why you are vertically challenged.
Some one help him take those chains off


----------



## hound dog (Mar 23, 2011)

jrbowhuntr said:


> I think we know now why you are vertically challenged.
> Some one help him take those chains off



At least I got hair.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 23, 2011)

I might have to steal the 4 wheeler if it is or they might have to bring a wheel chair ..lol    But either way we will be there ..


----------



## braves0624 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hope to see everyone come out sunday! Its going to be a great shoot!!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 24, 2011)

hound dog said:


> That's a chain get it right.



excuse me! Who pulled your chain!!


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Mar 24, 2011)

hound dog said:


> At least I got hair.



O I got hair just not on my head.
I got the only bearded snake in the world


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope some the RBO crew will make it to Sweetwater Sat. but I know most of us will be working on our range...Should have afew show up.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 25, 2011)

Ya'll we got a good course picked out and it has some awsome shot's  we will be ready for ya rain or shine.


----------



## beretta19 (Mar 25, 2011)

Have frog toggs and will travel. Bring on the rain see y'all on Sunday


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 25, 2011)

beretta19 said:


> Have frog toggs and will travel. Bring on the rain see y'all on Sunday



Thats what I'am talkin about a man that's not affraid I'll be right there with ya!!!


----------



## gamecockfan4life (Mar 26, 2011)

how do i get there coming up 61 from villa rica?? or is there another way thats shorter?


----------



## badcompany (Mar 26, 2011)

looks like 61 to carrolton then 27 to franklin


----------



## beretta19 (Mar 26, 2011)

You can turn at west ga truck accessory and go over red top mt and come out on hwy 27 at walmart in Carrollton saves about 10 min then going thru Carrollton hope this helps


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 27, 2011)

No rain and setup, come on ya'll


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 27, 2011)

Yall come out and shoot no rain sever clear all south of us.. Got a bunch of shoters. Yall come on!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 27, 2011)

Had a great time Shooting  today !


----------



## hound dog (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep had fun little rain shot good but not good enuf. Thanks RBO for carrying my wife across the mud. You suck up. It's not going to get you a brownie.


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 27, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Yep had fun little rain shot good but not good enuf. Thanks RBO for carrying my wife across the mud. You suck up. It's not going to get you a brownie.



Am not a suck up...she loves me  Oh and you do too... Thanks RAC for making the trip and supporting us ,,Loves and Kisses


----------

